

Show HN: wurl – web curl - liammclennan
http://wurl.io/

======
sprobertson
Nice. I'm making something similar, though more focused on manipulating the
data after it's gotten. Have you thought of any cool/useful use cases?

------
motyar
Check [http://webscrapemaster.com/](http://webscrapemaster.com/) You can fetch
any data as JSON.

